# planted overflow boxes



## mtndweller (Feb 8, 2019)

I had been trying to figure out what to do in these overflow boxes since my aquarium is a room divider and is 360 full view. Decided to try some sprites in them to see if this will even work. if it does good, i may add some floating moss "islands" like on Avatar and put some ADFs in. just hated to see this space wasted and empty. Wish my idea luck!


----------



## jmohr820 (Mar 14, 2021)

Out of curiosity, how did this end up working for you, I think it's a neat idea, though as I'm thinking about it I can't help but think of a handful of potential challenges.


----------

